# What's the best camera to get - $500ish Budget



## Decoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey, I'm looking to buy a camera, and my budget is in the $500 range. What would be the best camera I should get into, I was thinking of getting a Nikon D3100 SLR Camera.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 16, 2012)

Will this be your first camera? Is this moving up from a super cheap point and shoot having already established an interest? General shooting or pull it out every now and then on birthdays?


----------



## Decoy (Jan 16, 2012)

My first camera worth discussing I suppose. I have an already established interest, it would be for General shooting, as well as events and whatnot


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, you mentioned the Nikon brand, they or Canon are a good choice.
Canon has the EOS line that you can grow with as far as lenses go should you decide to take an extreme interest in later on.

All can be used on full auto and are easy to use and then be able to get creative as your learning skills sharpen.

I do suggest that whatever you choose, spend time reading good books if you want to do more than point and shoot.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 16, 2012)

A used Nikon D90. I see them all the time for around $500-550.


----------



## Decoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> Well, you mentioned the Nikon brand, they or Canon are a good choice.
> Canon has the EOS line that you can grow with as far as lenses go should you decide to take an extreme interest in later on.
> 
> All can be used on full auto and are easy to use and then be able to get creative as your learning skills sharpen.
> ...



Thanks for the advice, it's definitely appreciated. Any particular model you would suggest?


----------



## nmoody (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been loving my D3100 that I got a few months ago. The other one I was looking at was the Canon t3 (not t3i, that will be above your budget)

Both are great camera's, depends if you prefer Nikon or Canon


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the Canon T2 or T3/T3i is very close to features for those Nikon Models offered.
I used to use Nikon when I shot film, but switched to Canon when I went to digital.

They are both excellent brands in every way.

If you look into the Canon line, you will have to decide for yourself and your budget. But those 3 I mentioned offer excellent features and will produce great images.
Some are offered as a kit, with a lens. A good start. When you get comfortable and learn more, then you can upgrade to a better quality lens


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 16, 2012)

What are you going to do with it?  For some things, it may be better to just get a Canon G12 and cheap flash with a budget like that.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd go for a nikon d200 with a 50mm f1.8 af-d lens. I've seen d200's sell for around $400, and the 50mm f.18 af-d sells used for $100 or less.


----------



## sarconastic (Jan 17, 2012)

And yet again us poor Sony users get left in the dust LOL. So I have to pop in and Reccomend you Check out the Sony line of Cameras. There are a several new models that fall in the under $500 range like the A390, or you could pick up a used A500 or A560 for about that amount too. You get a lot of Features for the buck and a good quality Camera. Plus you can find all sorts of old Minolta glass around for really cheap.

Good luck in whatever you choose, As long as you enjoy it, that's what counts.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> Canon has the EOS line that you can grow with as far as lenses go should you decide to take an extreme interest in later on.


Nikon doesn't use as much hype to name their cameras but also has a progession of cameras and lenses one can grow with.

Canon launched the EOS line, and the EF-mount 25 years ago. What they did is eliminate the focus and lens aperture actuating motors from all of their camera bodies so there are no mechanical connections between the camera and lens, only electrical connections. (EOS = Electro - Optical System).

A *Nikon D90 *is a *Nikon D90* all over the world. A *Canon EOS Rebel T2i *here in the US, is a *Canon EOS 550D* in the rest of the world except Japan where it is called the *Canon* *EOS Kiss X4.*


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2012)

sarconastic said:


> And yet again us poor Sony users get left in the dust LOL. .


Sony has only been in the DSLR business since 2006 when they bought out Konica Minolta's photography and film business.

A lot of the design in a Sony is still left over from Konica Minolta.

Sony has opted to try and develope several new technologies like the EVF and using a translucent mirror that does not move out of the light path from the lens to the image sensor.

Sony may yet figure out how to surmount the issues both technologies present at a price point a lot of people would be willing to pay.


----------



## jbarnes.US (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Canon T3, you can get them for around $450. Im a beginner myself, but I really like this camera. I especially like the video feature, something a few other cameras didn't offer in my price range.


----------



## cbrown222 (Jan 17, 2012)

fsquare said:


> A used Nikon D90. I see them all the time for around $500-550.



I second this. Get this, an SB-400 and a kit lens if you have the $$$


----------



## pashabelman (Jan 17, 2012)

iphone 4s.. best camera under $500 with two year contract - ATT or VERIZON


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd say used Nikon D90. I just bought one but I know for sure you'll learn more and room to grow. Brand new at Best Buy is roughly $1200. 

One issue I had is my D3000 has no auto focus motor in it. Nor does the D3100 or the D5000 or the D5100.  What that ends up meaning is when it's time that you want to expand to different lenses you are limited to mostly Nikon lenses only.  Which are pretty pricey. 

So I bought a D90 is a significant upgrade and supports a wide variety of lenses and brands at your disposal. Also records video.  Take it from me. Beginner that's growing. Once you decide to expand you find yourself needing a new camera again.

(Not sure about Canon or Sony) I'm a Nikon fan.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 17, 2012)

Decoy said:


> Hey, I'm looking to buy a camera, and my budget is in the $500 range. What would be the best camera I should get into, I was thinking of getting a Nikon D3100 SLR Camera.



I have a D3100 and I love it. I saw it for less than $500 a couple times last year and a couple times the year before that. You should be able to enjoy the 18-55 kit lens for a long time unless you are like most of us amateur's that just have to keep buying stuff. There are also some good deals in the buy & sell forum here. 

Have Fun, Mick


----------



## manaheim (Jan 17, 2012)

Used Nikon D200 is about at that level and better than a D90 in a lot of ways, though a D90 is respectable.

Do NOT buy a D3100.  It's pretty much garbage.  

I would strongly advise avoiding any camera that does not have an internal focusing motor (D3100 would be an example).


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 19, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> I'd go for a nikon d200 with a 50mm f1.8 af-d lens. I've seen d200's sell for around $400, and the 50mm f.18 af-d sells used for $100 or less.



As a followup, I would suggest a d90 over the d200, however the body alone would blow your budget. I haven't seen any d90's sell for less then $500. The D200, routinely sells used for $400 or less.  With the d200 you'll be compromising some high-iso performance and video capabilities, compared to the d90; however, you will get a much better built camera with a more professional feature set.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 19, 2012)

One of my students has a Nikon D3100 and really loves it.


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 19, 2012)

Go with the Nikon D200, the D90 is a good camera but the D200 is a work horse, I know I have had my D200 for years, Great Camera, you can't go wrong. I love my D200, would never let it go.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 19, 2012)

No offense, folks, but what any person feels about their camera isn't useful or helpful in any way to a prospective buyer.  All I have to do is dreg up someone else who either hates that camera, or someone who likes a different camera, and poof... that information you just provided is nullified.

A choice of a camera needs to be about two things... first and most importantly, it needs to be about meeting the requirements of the *buyer *(budget, features, capabilities, fit with current gear), and secondly (and far less importantly) it needs to be about the "love it" factor for the *buyer*.  (if they simply cannot stand the ergonomics of camera X, then ok... maybe they shouldn't get that one)

Skip the anecdotal fluff.


----------



## cbrown222 (Jan 19, 2012)

manaheim said:


> No offense, folks, but what any person feels about their camera isn't useful or helpful in any way to a prospective buyer.  All I have to do is dreg up someone else who either hates that camera, or someone who likes a different camera, and poof... that information you just provided is nullified.
> 
> A choice of a camera needs to be about two things... first and most importantly, it needs to be about meeting the requirements of the *buyer *(budget, features, capabilities, fit with current gear), and secondly (and far less importantly) it needs to be about the "love it" factor for the *buyer*.  (if they simply cannot stand the ergonomics of camera X, then ok... maybe they shouldn't get that one)
> 
> Skip the anecdotal fluff.


 
Quoted for emphasis. My girlfriend has the D3100 and loves it. You can find a good amount of inexpensive lenses with internal focusing motors. The D3100 seems like a good choice for your budget. Go to a best buy or camera store and see how different cameras feel


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 19, 2012)

Everything we buy has to do with meeting the requirements of our own personal needs. They ask what we think and we tell them how we fell about something we have and used and LIKE. The buyer has to meet his own needs when he has all the information. Go to a camera store and look around, play with diferent cameras, try them out. That being said, the nikon D200 is a WINNER.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 19, 2012)

cbrown222 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, folks, but what any person feels about their camera isn't useful or helpful in any way to a prospective buyer. All I have to do is dreg up someone else who either hates that camera, or someone who likes a different camera, and poof... that information you just provided is nullified.
> ...



So you quoted me to show that you're going to pointedly ignore what I just said?  Awesome.



PapaMatt said:


> Everything we buy has to do with meeting the requirements of our own personal needs. They ask what we think and we tell them how we fell about something we have and used and LIKE. The buyer has to meet his own needs when he has all the information. Go to a camera store and look around, play with diferent cameras, try them out. That being said, the nikon D200 is a WINNER.



So you're adamantly insisting the best way to offer advice is to tell them what you personally like.

Some random yahoo that the OP knows nothing about other than he has a nervous hamster as a sig and 23 posts since Jan of 2012?

I think I'm gonna post a poll on here to see how many people absolutely hate their cameras.  I wonder what the numbers will be... hmm... 2?  Maybe 3 people out of several thousand?

Yeah.  

Not useful.


----------



## Destin (Jan 19, 2012)

Nikon D80 body ($350ish) + Nikon 18-70 would be a good place to start. The 18-70 is technically a kit lens, but it is a little better quality than the 18-55, and a little bit faster. 

Buying used, you could pick up both items on ebay for a total of right around, maybe a little over, $500. If you really get into it though, prepare to spend more money in the future to upgrade lenses, add flashes, get a better (newer, higher level) camera body, etc.


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 19, 2012)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:  wow somebody got a little rattled, chill


----------



## Destin (Jan 19, 2012)

PapaMatt said:


> Everything we buy has to do with meeting the requirements of our own personal needs. They ask what we think and we tell them how we fell about something we have and used and LIKE. The buyer has to meet his own needs when he has all the information. Go to a camera store and look around, play with diferent cameras, try them out. That being said, the nikon D200 is a WINNER.



What other cameras have you used to compare it against? The D90 BLOWS the 200 away at high iso shots, and at metering, and it has live view, and some other stuff that the 200 doesn't. Have you ever used a D90? A D7000? D700? D3? Or are you just blowing smoke because you don't have any experience above a D200, so you think it's the best thing since sliced bread?

Not to mention, if the OP buys a D200, that leaves $100 for a lens. The 50mm isn't versatile enough to have as your only lens, and kit lenses are cheap and not the best quality. And at under $100, the 50 1.8, or the 18-55 are about your only options for lenses with AF. 

The op may well be better off getting something like a D40 ~$150 online, and pairing it with something like a Tamron 17-50 2.8 ($350ish), since glass is more important than the camera body. The D40 is what I started with and it's a great camera to learn on. It's the same IQ as the D200 (same sensor), just in a much smaller body that is easier for a new photographer to figure out, and it would leave room in the budget for a good lens.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 20, 2012)

Destin said:
			
		

> What other cameras have you used to compare it against? The D90 BLOWS the 200 away at high iso shots, and at metering, and it has live view, and some other stuff that the 200 doesn't. Have you ever used a D90? A D7000? D700? D3? Or are you just blowing smoke because you don't have any experience above a D200, so you think it's the best thing since sliced bread?
> 
> Not to mention, if the OP buys a D200, that leaves $100 for a lens. The 50mm isn't versatile enough to have as your only lens, and kit lenses are cheap and not the best quality. And at under $100, the 50 1.8, or the 18-55 are about your only options for lenses with AF.
> 
> The op may well be better off getting something like a D40 ~$150 online, and pairing it with something like a Tamron 17-50 2.8 ($350ish), since glass is more important than the camera body. The D40 is what I started with and it's a great camera to learn on. It's the same IQ as the D200 (same sensor), just in a much smaller body that is easier for a new photographer to figure out, and it would leave room in the budget for a good lens.



I've used every camera you've listed and then some and while the d90 is awesome, I would have a very hard time choosing between them ... And in the end would likely go d200.  The simple fact is that the sub bodies all lack certain important things... On-body physical controls, durability, ability to use all common accessories, etc.

The one thing you missed, btw, is that the d200 doesn't do as well with battery life as the newer models. Not a huge deal but a good thing to know.

I still think the hamsters method of argument is ridiculous, but overall I agree on his choice.


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 20, 2012)

He is not a nervous hamster, but a happy loving little fellow, I wish you all the best and some happiness in your life.


----------



## Destin (Jan 20, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The D200 is a good camera. It would serve the OP well. I'm not arguing that. 

But it would also leave him without a sufficient budget for a good lens.


----------

